
A Little Operating System - richmans
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/a-little-operating-system-90c52cf9f628
======
dang
We changed the url from
[https://link.medium.com/aOgR3q7TU6](https://link.medium.com/aOgR3q7TU6),
which points to this. (Link shorteners are banned on HN.)

